# Long legs/short torso..



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay so I am going to start working out again tomorrow, however I just have a question in relation to my proportions and how putting on muscle will effect them.

Now the thing is, I have very long legs. They are quite a contrast to my upper body in that, as well as being longer, they are also naturally quite filled out and muscular (my ankle circumference is around 9 inches I think). Whereas my upper body is far from muscular or heavily built..

Couple of things here; firstly will it be a problem if I start doing exercises which work my legs? Cause as I said they are already more heavily built than my upper body and I don't want them to go even more ahead of it.

And also it would be nice if, that by putting on some upper body muscle (particularly shoulders/back), my torso might look more proportioned to my legs. Can I expect this to happen?


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Mr Blues said:


> Okay so I am going to start working out again tomorrow, however I just have a question in relation to my proportions and how putting on muscle will effect them.
> 
> Now the thing is, I have very long legs. They are quite a contrast to my upper body in that, as well as being longer, they are also naturally quite filled out and muscular (my ankle circumference is around 9 inches I think). Whereas my upper body is far from muscular or heavily built..
> 
> ...


best thing to do is work your upper body hard and work your lower body light. take pictures once per week and measurments etc.... so that you can sure of the changes that are being made.


----------



## Anemone (Apr 12, 2011)

They say its impossible to spot train, but if you only ever used one arm, it would be stronger than the other, so it must be possible to an extent.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

paulyD said:


> best thing to do is work your upper body hard and work your lower body light. take pictures once per week and measurments etc....  so that you can sure of the changes that are being made.


That makes sense. But the thing is I had been hoping to do only a very basic routine/set of exercises, as in the past I got discouraged and gave up due to doing so many. Someone here recently gave me a basic routine featuring only a hand full of exercises, but of course they work a variety of muscles including the legs.. I'll see if I can find the exercises that were suggested to me previously.

Edit: They were;
Bench Press
Squats
Deadlift
Bent over row


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Mr Blues said:


> That makes sense. But the thing is I had been hoping to do only a very basic routine/set of exercises, as in the past I got discouraged and gave up due to doing so many. Someone here recently gave me a basic routine featuring only a hand full of exercises, but of course they work a variety of muscles including the legs.. I'll see if I can find the exercises that were suggested to me previously.
> 
> Edit: They were;
> Bench Press
> ...


if you want to go basic just do bench press, bent over row, military press, barbell curls, tricep dips. thats the upper body sorted

legs just do things like squats .

but on upper body train to failure. and on lower body do high reps light weights


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

paulyD said:


> if you want to go basic just do bench press, bent over row, military press, barbell curls, tricep dips. thats the upper body sorted
> 
> legs just do things like squats .
> 
> but on upper body train to failure. and on lower body do high reps light weights


That seems managable. I'll give it a go anyway and see how it goes. Thanks.


----------

